# Show Us Your Thrift Store/Garage Sale Finds 2012



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I did make it to the thrift store this week. I had to fight off a man in a black suit and dark glasses (I think he was secret service) for this shirt, but I won. $.72 including tax and the pumpkin glows in the dark.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I hit the thrift stores again and found spiderman, shown here, for just five bucks.










So I stuck him on a tricycle I had bought at another thrift store for six bucks, and added an after Halloween Walgreens clearance mask I picked up for just $3. Now I just need to pick up a black suit and a red bowtie, and I've got one prop finished.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Right place, right time, great buys!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

The guy at the flea market said this was "Sting", and he wanted $5 for the set, but I got it for $3. I think it will be a nice set repainted, or possible turned into hollow face illusions?


----------

